# IVF-How many eggs collected from how many follies? (just out of interest!)



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Would just like to compare how many eggs from how many follies ladies got in their ivf cycle! Please share below, I just think it would be really interesting to see the differences, or if there is a norm/pattern to be seen. I'm sure I have read that you can expect very roughly 2 thirds of the amount of follies in eggs? However I know that some ladies set an expectation of half the follies having eggs. Then some ladies end up with more eggs then they had follies! 
On my first cycle I got 18 eggs from 30 follies, so just over half. This time I have 40 follies and will find out on Friday how many eggs!

Thanks in advance ladies! X


----------



## toch1402

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all! Would just like to compare how many eggs from how many follies ladies got in their ivf cycle! Please share below, I just think it would be really interesting to see the differences, or if there is a norm/pattern to be seen. I'm sure I have read that you can expect very roughly 2 thirds of the amount of follies in eggs? However I know that some ladies set an expectation of half the follies having eggs. Then some ladies end up with more eggs then they had follies!
> On my first cycle I got 18 eggs from 30 follies, so just over half. This time I have 40 follies and will find out on Friday how many eggs!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies! X

Hi, 

Thanks for the thread - I have been thinking the same thing! I had an early scan today (due to possible risk of ohss so have been on a lower dose of menopur) and was told that my follicles are coming along nicely but I did start to think about what that actually means. I also asked how many eggs come from follicles, the nurse said that it is unlikely to get more than one egg from a follicle but it is likely for follicles not to contain eggs. I think she said to expect between half and three quarters. I have just spent the last three quarters of an hour looking back through the posts in the success thread (I love that thread!) to see how many follies and eggs were produced for successful cycles. It seemed that there were quite a wide range - I couldn't really see any pattern but then again I couldn't make a decision on what biscuits to buy today - my main side effect from menopur is that I am really struggling to concentrate on things! :wacko:


----------



## _Nell

Mine are usually all different sizes so the sonographer appears to give up counting.

IVF 1, I was told 5 and 'lots of smalls', but got 24 eggs collected.

IVF 2, I was told 10 and got 16 eggs.

IVF 3, I knew my antral follicle count was 24, during stimms I was told 'lots' and my stimm sheet showed around 10 over 14mm and 7 smalls. I got 30 eggs.

Do you think maybe some of my follicles contain 2 eggs or something?!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya great thread st! I had 20 follies including small ones 13 over 14 mm and I got 9 eggs! 

Touch I've been looking through that thread tonight for the same thing!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow nell it really sounds like it with you! It's funny with us being at the same clinic, they have always been able to count how many on each side with me from the start, I don't know how they do it, they all look the same! Plus you seem to get lots more than they say, and I got much less! X

Toch- thanks so much for the info! Glad your doing well so far, on the next scan they might be able to tell you how many! X

Anyone else willing to share please? X


----------



## schoolteacher

Kazza sorry I missed your post! It was partly you having ER today and getting 9 from 20, and me waiting for er that got me thinking! X


----------



## toch1402

Kazza - I guess that the success thread is the one we all aspire to be posting in!! It is great that you can get so much information from it to help us on our way though. Congratulations on egg collection and a good number of eggs.

School Teacher - thanks! The nurse said I had 10 developing on my left ovary, 3 of which were a decent size and when she found my right ovary (it likes to hide in my back somewhere) I had 7 (3 of which were at a decent size). I am being scanned again on friday and again on monday and probably heading for ec towards end of next week. When I read your post about having 40 I did feel for you - that must be really uncomfortable. Must feel like you have watermelons for ovaries ! Not sure why but the scene from Dirty Dancing 'I carried a watermelon' just popped into my head with the guy trying to carry them.... honestly how the mind wanders!

Perhaps when they count the follicles at scans it is a bit of guess work but when they collect the eggs they must have a clear idea of how many follicles they enter? :shrug:

x


----------



## kazzab25

St - its had me thinking all afternoon!! 

Toch I dream of posting in that thread! Look forward to hearing how you get on xxx


----------



## _Nell

> Wow nell it really sounds like it with you! It's funny with us being at the same clinic, they have always been able to count how many on each side with me from the start, I don't know how they do it, they all look the same! Plus you seem to get lots more than they say, and I got much less!Click to expand...

It's odd isn't it? TBH like I say on the last cycle they gave up looking at my scan and just said 'lots'. I wonder if it's because you egg share that they want to take time count accurately maybe.....to be sure there'll be a good yield for the receiver and help manage expectations? Wheras with me it doesn't matter, if there are 2 or 3 that are ready we're still going to EC and it's a bonus when there's more sort of thing?
Or maybe they do count accurately with me and I have a few double egg follicles.


----------



## schoolteacher

That's my thoughts exactly nell regarding the egg sharing.
Also- I'm pretty sure that if I wasn't egg sharing they would have triggered me Monday!

Thanks Toch - yeah I'm mega uncomfy tbh, significantly more than last time! X

Kazza-look forward to FR tommorrow! X


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya ST 

4 follicles and 2 eggs collected x


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks AQ hunny! X


----------



## Whisper

30 follies and 18 eggs.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks whisper! That's exactly the same as me last time, 18 from 30! X


----------



## RGN

I had 90+ folliciles (they kind of gave up counting) with 57 mature eggs collected. 33 fertilized and 12 made it to day 5 blastocysts. 

Good luck with your cycles ladies!


----------



## minty

Hi, I had about 12 follicles on my last scan before ec that were over 10mm and about another 12 that were 10mm and under, they retrieved 12 eggs. My clinic generally favours the short antagonist cycle and I believe on this cycle u do get less eggs but the nurses kept stressing to me that it was quality not quantity that mattered and they weren't aiming to get more than 8 to 10 eggs. I think there's so much about ivf that is unpredictable and I think it's important to remember you only need 1 good one.


----------



## schoolteacher

Blimey RGN! That is the most I have ever heard of on here so far! Was the ohss really bad? Did they delay transfer and freeze them all?xx

Thanks Minty, you are right about needing just one! 

Though with egg sharing you have to get at least 8, on their won't split them with the other lady and won't let you egg share again! So I guess your right about 8 being a good amount for one person as, some do get lost along the way, especially if they try and push to blast. xxx


----------



## minty

ST Yes if you're egg sharing they would aim to get more, I didn't make it to blast out of 12 eggs we had 6 embryos, and by day 3 only 1 was at the stage they require minimum of 4 to be at to go to blast, I was so upset about not getting to blast and had 2 embryos transferred on day 3, the others were cultured but didn't make it to blast stage and I was convinced the cycle wouldn't work, I feel so blessed to be 12 weeks pregnant, I pray everyone gets their bfps


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey all I had collection yesterday, 7 BIG follicles and 6 eggs retrived, had the call today to say 4 were fertilised so going for transfer tomorrow eekkk so excited! They will decide then if I have 1 or 2 but back in, Im scared but so excited x


----------



## schoolteacher

Fantastic new Minty! Just shows you don't need many, and you don't have to get to blast!!x

Best of luck Northernmonke! x


----------



## Northernmonke

Thank you! good luck all, its so bloody hard the journey is a long one but one day peeps.... x


----------



## RGN

schoolteacher said:


> Blimey RGN! That is the most I have ever heard of on here so far! Was the ohss really bad? Did they delay transfer and freeze them all?xx

The OHSS was terrible but it could have been a lot worse (I didn't have to be hospitalized). I gained almost 20 lbs within 72 hours and my stomach was super swollen. There actually wasn't enough fluid to be worth draining but my ovaries were the size of nerf footballs, according to my doctor. My left ovary ran out of room and migrated up my left side right below my ribs. I think I was lucky that it didn't twist. Aside from being bloasted and really uncomfortable (I couldn't stand upright, I was hunched over for about a week) my worst symptom was horrible nausea and vomitting. It's pretty much the worst I've ever felt for such a long period of time. 

We did have to freeze all which I was disappointed about but at the same time I know I would have felt worse if I would have gotten pregnant so it had to be done.


----------



## Northernmonke

Thats really dangerous! were they not motitoring you? I can't believe that! x


----------



## RGN

It was scary. But I was being very closely monitored. I was on the lowest dose of follistim and menopur as well. I think because of my PCOS I was just an over responder. They also didn&#8217;t give me an HCG trigger (or I think things would have been a lot worse). I had a Lupron trigger, which is supposed to eliminate the risk of OHSS but apparently I was a freak case.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya rgn I have pcos and only got 9 eggs for 13 big follies! I have never read a story like yours!! Wow! 

Northern monkey I had ec yesterday too! 5 fertilised can't wait to put them back either saturday or monday!


----------



## Northernmonke

kazzab25 said:


> Northern monkey I had ec yesterday too! 5 fertilised can't wait to put them back either saturday or monday!

Brilliant!!! Are you in pain? mine was aweful last night better today but still like period pains. I am having transfer tomorrow, they all do it differently dont they! 

Please keep me updated! xx


----------



## kazzab25

Will do, I'm not in pain today just bloated but I had to have painkillers through my drip straight after!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies 

Just wanted to share with you
We got 12 follies - 16 eggs (no OHSS thank god!)
We were egg sharing so me and my lady had 8 each
5 fertilised and 4 made it to blast
We had 2 lovely grade blasts put back and got our :bfp: 4/5 days later (day4 was super faint :winkwink:)


----------



## Northernmonke

Hi all can I just ask what is blast? I had collection on Wednesday and going in for transfer today and never heard of it until I came on here x


----------



## kazzab25

A blast is a 5 day transfer where the embryo develops into the next stage. Thats about the extent of my knowlege!


----------



## Northernmonke

Ah ok, I suppose they all have their own preferences, I know mine is/are going back in today...................eeekkk x


----------



## schoolteacher

How was transfer northern? X

Well I got 26 eggs from 40 follies! 13 for me then. Consultant said some of the supposesed 40 follies weren't follies they were enlarged tissue masses? Never heard of this, don't know if it's linked to pcos? Feeling sore, all bent over like a granny and only getting up to wee! Anyone else having/ had steroids? 
Princess-thanks for sharing your info! X


----------



## Northernmonke

Hye transfer was ok.....hurt a little and was uncomfortable because I needed a wee so badly :) I had 2 put back in. Now just have to wait the 2 weeks I suppose, they have given me steriods now to start taking tonight. 

I have posted about the stats on another thread called 'had collection yesterday' I am so scared they won't take x


----------



## schoolteacher

2 is great! Just feet up as much as possible, I really don't think I did that enough last time so plan to really do so this time! Have you got to go to work soon? Is this your first cycle? No reason for them not to stick, best of luck! X


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey yeah they were grade 2 on each dont know if thats the way your clinic works? I am back at work on Monday and working early and finishing around 11pm! but I will come home from around 12lunch time and stay at home till 530 ish, then tuesday office bits all day then off wed through to monday but got my parents and sister and bf staying the whole weekend! they dont know anything though so gonna tell my sis as I will have to do all the cooking etc for 6 people for the week :) x


----------



## toch1402

Hi All,

Northernmonke - well done for having 2 embies on board!! 

Kazza - super ec! I am worried about fertilisation aswell (we are doing ICSI for really low count) so was really pleased for you to see your fertilisation.

School Teacher - whoop whoop - 13 - you must be pleased. How much time are you hoping to have off school? I was disappointed that for me half term came a week or two too early for time off after transfer but in hindsight I have needed this week to cope with the tiredness and fuzziness! I am hoping to have at least a week off.

afm - had another scan on friday and they are happy with how things are going.Another scan on monday with ec predicted between wednesday and friday.


----------



## Northernmonke

Mine was ICSI for the same reasons too. I am so paranoid now! I keep coughing and feel like I am hurting them! I know its silly but is there anything I should be doing? I have pergestrone supositries, steroids and they said drink milk and water and take asprin. Obviously no hard work etc, but any other tips? x


----------



## schoolteacher

That all sounds good northern! Coughing won't hurt as some people say that laughing helps implantation! X

Toch- best of luck to you! Icsi has really good fertilisation rates! Of my 13, 10 were mature and good to use, and 9 fertilised, so that's 90%. Last time I had 7 and all 7 fertilised so 100% success there because of icsi! 

Yeah I'm lucky with half term falling this week, and also my head teacher being happy for me to have next week off too! X


----------



## Northernmonke

Thankks School teacher for your comments on this and the other one, I have been waiting for a reply all day :) So what bit are you upto at the moment? xx


----------



## babydrms

I had 26 follies - yielded 16 eggs, 15 mature and ICSI performed, 11 embryos and 4 made it to blasts. Trasferred the 5d blast with a rating of 1AA and froze the other 3.


----------



## Northernmonke

They don't do blast at my clinic, well they said not on the first cycle anyway. Thats great though, mine weren't good enough to freeze :( mine were grade 2, I have 2 in me hopefully settling down at the mo. I test on the 2nd March , when do you test? x


----------



## babydrms

Nothern - not sure if you are asking me but my official beta is Monday, but so far nothing but negative hpt's. hmph.


----------



## Northernmonke

I will talk to anyone lol, Sorry not upto date with the terms does beta mean test date? what does hpt mean? x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hpt means home pregnancy test, beta is a blood test. My clinic don't do betas which is a bit rubbish! So I just have to wee on a hpt and ring them up! X

Babydrms thanks for the info, that's great you got frosties! I don't know if I will get any from 9, we shall see! Still time for things to change before Monday! Best of luck! X


----------



## babydrms

schoolteacher - are you doind ET on Monday?


----------



## Northernmonke

Well good luck whenever it is girlies! I am so scared! but have to wait 2 weeks yet x


----------



## kazzab25

Northernmonkee my test date is the 2nd too! 

Fx for your bloods baby xx 

St good luck for monday! 

We ave poor count and morph so icsi is the way forward !


----------



## kazzab25

Northern I understand about how you feel about your worries about coughing laughing! I feel like that too! How should I lay, am I twisting funny etc!! Drive myself mad!


----------



## Northernmonke

I feel guilty when I lye on my stomach to go to sleep!!!! Oh my god we will hopefully be testing together then! :) I think your hubby has the same as mine but I dont have pcos but I do have low egg reserve. 
They said my lining looked good so I am hoping they both stick!! x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! I don't know if it's going to be Monday or Wednesday yet! They rang this morning now have 7! 5 doing really well at grade 1 (that's the best grade at my clinic) and 2 at grade 2-3 so not as good. They said they would call again tomorrow so I will know then whether they want me in or gonna push to blast and have a Wednesday transfer! they didn't say how many cells, but I think they are meant to have 4 cells on day 2. X


----------



## kazzab25

St great news!!


----------



## toch1402

Congratulations Northernmonke, Kazzab and School teacher for being pupo with 2!

I have just had egg collection and they retrieved 5 eggs. They said that they are aiming towards 6 - 8 so I guess 5 is okish. On the baseline scan before treatment one ovary had 8 follicles and the other had 13 follicles so they decided that as one was over 12, they would put me on a lower dose of stimming drugs. I wonder if because I was borderline I understimmed a bit. I guess they wont risk 5 day transfer.

They also said that they managed to find some good swimmers so this really cheered us up as sa numbers have always been less than half a million with poor everything.:spermy:

Now the wait for the fertilisation report. 

sending everyone :dust:


----------



## kazzab25

OOh good luck toch!!!


----------



## Please

Hi Girls! Just wanted to add my answer to this question. To help anyone in the future.
On my trigger day I had 15 follicles above 10mm upto 25mm. They punctured 12 follicles (guessing these where the ones above 12mm as had an 11.5, 11 & 10mm) out of the 12 follicles they retrieved 11 eggs.


----------



## schoolteacher

Best of luck for fert report Toch! 

Please-thanks for the info, 11 from 15 is great! X


----------



## clare79

schoolteacher said:


> Best of luck for fert report Toch!
> 
> Please-thanks for the info, 11 from 15 is great! X

Hiya sorry to invade your thread but was just wondering what pupo means? Xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

I just found this thread, and I wish I'd spotted it sooner - cool info. :thumbup:

FWIW, here's what mine looked like:
On trigger day, I had 8 follies ranging in size from 25mm to 12mm and E2 was at 1477. They retrieved 8 eggs, 6 of which were mature. Performed ICSI on all 6 (DH has 1% morphology), 4 fertilized. 3 were still going on day 5, so we did an elective single blast transfer (a 4BB) hoping to freeze the other two. (Unfortunately neither of them survived to freezing.)

We got a BFP two days ago!


Oh, and Clare, PUPO = pregnant until proven otherwise. :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Fantastic news happyauntie! many congratulations and thanks for sharing! From 7 fertilised I had 2 good enough on day 5, the rest didn't make it to being frozen either! boo! I'm not sure what grade mine were but I think they might have been 4bb too. Really hope I can follow you with a bfp!xxxx


----------



## toch1402

Thank you for the luck!

I didn't need to be up for work today (as day after ec) and thought I would sleep in so that I wasn't up early waiting for the phone to ring with fert results. I can't believe that I left my alarm on this morning so at 6.45 my alarm went off - tried to get back to sleep but couldn't. So I have been trying to distract myself all morning as well as having my phone glued to my side willing it to ring. I had the call not so long ago. 

1 was immature which left 4. All 4 were injected and 3 fertilised so we are going in for a 3 day transfer on Sunday. 

x


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh fantastic toch! Tommorrow you will be pupo! Both times I have had 1 immature, and either all or all but one have fertilised with icsi. Best of luck! Is this your first cycle?-sorry if you have said already! X


----------



## toch1402

schoolteacher said:


> Oh fantastic toch! Tommorrow you will be pupo! Both times I have had 1 immature, and either all or all but one have fertilised with icsi. Best of luck! Is this your first cycle?-sorry if you have said already! X

Hi School Teacher, you are doing what i did - thinking it is Saturday! Yep, this is my first cycle and now looking forward to Sunday. I haven't posted very much although I have been a regular visit for many months now. How are you getting along with the 2ww? I have seen your thread about 2 going back and the outcome of twins - you are one step ahead of me of thinking of great questions to ask! :thumbup:


----------



## Northernmonke

Its looking good for us then ladies ;0) I am hoping we all get a BFP soon xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh yes so I did! Lol! 2 ww is going ok at the moment, ignorance is bliss! I think I will find nearer the test date harder as you start to realise it may not be good news. But we must all believe that it will be! X


----------



## toch1402

Hi,

Gee whizz - the waiting to hear how your embies are doing is really hard! As I only had 3 embies I was booked in for a 3 day transfer. Because there are only three I have spent the last two days worrying about getting a phonecall saying that they have perished and have nothing left to transfer but thankfully that call never came. At the appointment today they said that all three are good strong embies and that they were thinking of waiting till day 5 for transfer (They usually only do this if there are 4 or more) or we could transfer two today (which I am really suprised at considering it is our first and only NHS cycle with SET) - which we did. So I am officially PUPO with 2 and really happy that I didn't wet myself during et!
:happydance:


----------



## schoolteacher

yay for pupo with 2, that's great news!!! Waiting on news for embie is hard, I don't think I would have wanted to risk taking them to day 5. Welcome to the 2WW it's hard and goes very slowly! xxxx

AFM-I'm currently feeling very nauseous! wish I could say it was a good sign but I fear it it prob just drug side effects! boo! 4dp5dt today! x


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, haven't posted in months while waiting to start our ivf/icsi journey, we had EC on Friday 24/2 & got 11 eggs from 8 follies. 9 fertilized & today on day three 8 are looking good & 1 is a bit behind... ET on Wednesday :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow Sheri, 8 looking good on day 3 , that's brilliant! They pushing to blast? X


----------



## sheri76

Yeah school teacher I think at our clinic they only transfer blasts. Going in tomorrow for ET... A lil excited & scared at the same time but also thinking very positive too :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Best of luck! let us know how you get on, and rest up if you can! x


----------

